

The cheapest way to discover if a startup will make money (using Twitter) - dctoedt
http://maxkle.in/the-cheapest-way-to-discover-if-a-startup-idea-will-make-money

======
NameNickHN
This is an interesting approach but I wouldn't put all my eggs in that
particular basket.

